# Penang Street Directory ?????



## Saschahelena (May 5, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to the forum,

We are moving from Australia to Penang early next year and I need to know how I can get a written street directory of Penang with information/maps about bus routes, schools, and shops (just like a Melway or Sydway in Australia).

Is there such a thing printed and who do I need to contact to get one delivered to Australia.

Thanks
Saschahelena


----------

